
Lockbox: A new password manager for Firefox - Garbage
https://mozilla-lockbox.github.io/lockbox-extension/
======
floatingatoll
Note that the repository currently describes itself as ‘experimental’, so
buyer beware and so forth. Please do open issues if you encounter any!

